# رسوم



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
هل كلمة (رسوم) - وليس المقصود جمع الرسم الفني - مفهومة في كافة الأقطار؟ أم تقتصر على المشرق فقط؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

الرسوم مفهومة في المغرب طبعا
ولكن الكلمة التي نستعمل في الدارجة هي الكلمة الفرنسية المقابلة لرسوم
طاكس​


----------



## Schem

.في المغرب هل تنطقون الطاء أو تقولون تاكس؟ أما في السعودية فكلمة رسوم هي الأكثر تداولًا


----------



## إسكندراني

ينطقونها بالطاء.ـ
شكرا لكما، بالتحديد أريد أن أعرف إن كانت تلك الكلمة متداولة في سياق *الرسوم المدرسية* وليس الضرائب (والتي تسمى بعض أنواعها رسوما أيضا كما ذكر الأخ جواد)ـ​


----------



## cherine

على فكرة، الرسوم المدرسية في مصر تُسمَّى [أيضًا] "مصاريف". نقول: دفعت مصاريف المدرسة. وهي تُستخدم في العامية والفصحى.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Schem said:


> .في المغرب هل تنطقون الطاء أو تقولون تاكس؟ أما في السعودية فكلمة رسوم هي الأكثر تداولًا



بالطاء كما قال إسكندراني​


----------



## إسكندراني

هممم - كلمة مصاريف تبدو أنسب الآن في نظري - قد أستخدمها في أي ترجمة مستقبلية
شكرا لكم جميعا


----------

